# humminbird 768



## tommytuna (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone have a review/opinion on the Humminbird 768? BPS is putting them on sale (to clear their stock, no doubt) next week for $350.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

MSRP was 499.99 non color discontinued model, go to there web site find all the info you want


----------

